

Ask HN: where have you had success advertising online (besides majors)? - epi0Bauqu

I've tried Google, Yahoo, Bing, StumbleUpon, Facebook, MySpace, Reddit, AdOn.com &#38; some others I can't remember. I've had the most success with reddit: http://ye.gg/reddit<p>Now I'm thinking of trying 4chan. Has anyone had success there or on other sites? I realize every product is different, and that's fine. I just want to know if you've been successful there.
======
jamesshamenski
Re: 4chan

The $/impressions ratio sounds too good to be true. And that's exactly what it
is.

If you've ever used 4chan there would be no way you'd actually spend money
advertising there. The site is process based where users constantly look in
the center where content appears. Ads are on the side (separated away from
content) and become totally ignored by the community. Plus, most users block
ads - ask how they calculate those users.

------
KaiDavis
I'm excited to hear how advertising on 4chan goes for you. Keep HN updated.

